# Foto/Daten/Video Upload - Tipps & Links



## erbse

_*Short description in English:*_ The following links I posted here offer picture upload services for free. Just choose one of them, upload your photo there and copy the direct link you get. Then just paste it between this command line: [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] (without the space between IMG and the brackets, of course). Or you just insert it in the window you get when you click on the yellow symbol above the 'Post Reply'-window ('_Insert Image_').

For the *integration of videos*, you'll find all the necessary codes (YouTube, Vimeo, etc.) *here in this BB code list*.

If there are still obscurities/questions left, feel free to ask here 

Please also have a look at this!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kleines ABC für Bildupload-Amateure. Nur für euch. Von mir.


Zunächst einmal müssen Bilder bei einem externen Upload-Anbieter hochgeladen werden. 

Hier eine kleine Liste, bitteschön:


*Uploadanbieter für Bilder:*

abload.de (Empfehlung für den Alltag & Anfänger - bis zu 10 MB, Bilder unbegrenzt online!)
imgur.com 

flickr.com
Photobucket.com
Wikimedia Commons (unbegrenzte Dateigröße, Bilder unbegrenzt online! Multi-Upload: Commonist-Tool)


Pic-Upload.de (bis zu 16 MB große Bilddateien möglich!)


*Wenn ihr die Dateien dort hochgeladen habt, könnt ihr die dann erzeugten Links hier einfach zwischen den Befehl
[ IMG ] [ /IMG ] einfügen - natürlich ohne Leerzeichen. Die meisten Seiten bieten aber auch direkt schon Bildlinks an.*

*Zur Größe:* Maximal sollte eine Auflösung von 1280x1024 gewählt werden, alles darüber macht sich ungünstig, vor allem für Mobilgeräte (lange Ladezeiten, unübersichtlich etc.). Optimal für das Forum ist eine Auflösung von 1024x768.

Um Bilder vor dem Hochladen zu verkleinern gibt es Freeware, ich empfehle den kostenlosen FastStone Photo Resizer.
Falls doch größere Aufnahmen gezeigt werden sollen, bieten sich auch so genannte *Thumbnails* (kleine Vorschaubilder) zum Anklicken an.

Bei flickr-Bildern müsst ihr den BBCode kopieren:










*Integration von Videos:* *Dazu stehen alle nötigen Codes (YouTube, Vimeo, myvideo etc.) in dieser BB-Code-Liste.*


---------------------------

Übrigens:
Oft auch ganz nützlich - eine Seite, wo man alle möglichen Dateien hochladen kann (Texte, Audio, Bildergalerien als ZIP-Archiv usw. - bis 200 MB): *file-upload.net*

Und für größere Dateien (z.B. Videos. 500 GB frei!): *fileserve.com*
(Legale Seite)



Wenn weitere Anbieter & Hinweise bekannt sind, dürfen die hier gern preisgegeben werden.


----------



## erbse

So, dieser Thread ist nun da angekommen, wo er hingehört 


Wer noch weitere Anbieter für Bilder-/Dateienupload kennt, immer her damit!


----------



## Rbs

Hey gut, ich werde es ein bisschen ändern und zum spanischem übersetzen damit ich es im Venezolanischen Forum veröffentlichen kann (also die ganzen anderen seiten)


----------



## erbse

So war das aber nicht gedacht!


----------



## Patrick

bei der fotocommunity würd ich aber zumindest angeben, dass hotlinking nicht geht


----------



## erbse

^ Fix'd kay:


----------



## il fenomeno

braucht man einen flickr account, um abzuloaden, was benötigt es dafür und kann ich meine bilder auch in paketen hochladen?


----------



## erbse

Du musst dich kurz anmelden und dann geht's ab. Bulk-Upload (mehrere auf einmal) ist natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## The einziger Emperor

Ich mach bald ma 'ne Berlin-Tuhr. Aber nix Turizeuchs...


----------



## erbse

Na umso besser!  Turizeuchs ham 'mer schon genuch, nech.


----------



## il fenomeno

habe mich bei fuckr angemeldet, aber bin enttäuscht. fotoserver sind dauernd down und man sieht die hälfte aller fotos nicht. werde woanders hin gehen.


----------



## Kampflamm

¡¡¡Photobucket es el mejor upload site del mundo!!!


----------



## erbse

Bei flickr nervt auch die zu kleine Auflösung unterhalb der Maximalauflösung, da müsste 800x600 oder sowas noch dabei sein.

Und ja, Photobucket ist top. Abload.de find ich aber noch besser, da man größere Bilder hochladen kann und es keine Probleme mit den Links bei Albenverschiebung gibt usw. Außerdem sind die Bilder länger online - und die deutschen Server sind einsame Spitze!

Hab mich aber inzwischen aufgrund der ewigwährenden Haltbarkeit, der internationalen Auffindbarkeit, der idealen Auflösungen & Bildgrößen sowie der perfekten Verlinkungsmöglichkeit für *Wikimedia Commons* entschieden.
Definitiv der beste Uploadservice und zudem ein dokumentarischer Dienst an der Menschheit! :yes:


----------



## Patrick

wie lang halten sich denn die bilder bei imageshack? 

hab dort das erste mal im mai 2007 hochgeladen, das ist noch da.


----------



## erbse

ImageShack hat da eine sehr differierende Qualität. Teilweise sind die Bilder schon nach ~1 Jahr weg. Es ist wohl frequenzabhängig, also wie oft das einzelne Bild angezeigt wird.


----------



## Max BGF

Bitte Anbieter alphabetisch sortieren, sonst wirkt es parteiisch.

Bin jedem großartigen Gratisanbieter dankbar, aber imageshack nervt irgendwie, muß man im Vergleich zu manch anderem ja fast studiert haben.


----------



## Energy2003

@ERBSE wer, wie, was darf man bei wiki commons hochladen ? 
braucht das bild nen bezug zu wikipedia ? 



@ALL: ich bin schon seit 2 jahren bei imageshack und irgendwie ist alles was ich jemals upgeloaded habe 

und scheinbar gibts kein limit, bin schon weit über 1000+


----------



## erbse

Natürlich gibt's kein Limit. Aber manchmal verschwinden Einzelbilder auf mysteriöse Art & Weise, sehr unschön.

Was meinst du mit Bezug zu Wikipedia? Auf Wiki findest du die unmöglichsten Random-Bilder (möchte das nicht ausführen), im Prinzip kannst du alles hochladen. Aber: Eine gewisse Qualität sollten die Aufnahmen schon haben. Zum hochladen musst du dich kurz anmelden - per IP geht auch, aber dann findet man die Bilder schlecht wieder.

Wikimedia Commons ist jedenfalls für meine Zwecke ideal, da ich möglichst viel dokumentieren möchte und dieser Ort am besten auffindbar für Dokumentationsmaterial ist.
Gib z.B. nur mal einen zufälligen Gebäudenamen ein, mit als erstes sind meist Wiki-Bilder dabei.


----------



## Joe Pesci

Wenn erbse für meine Sicherheit garantieren kann (oder besser noch: meinen alten Namen Mercedes S600 wieder klar machen kann), gibt's ab Juni Foddos von Börlin. Allerdings - wie schon gesagt - No Go Area Fodos, also nix Alexander Platz, Potsdamer Platz etc.


----------



## il fenomeno

weiß einer, obs bei photobucket ein limit für die free accounts gibt? bei fuckr wollen die nach 200 bildern jetzt kohle von mir. so verprellt man fleissige fotografen...


----------



## erbse

Ja, bei Photobucket kann die Bandbreite überschritten werden. Dann verlangen die Geld für einen Pro-Account.

Ich empfehle abload.de oder Servepix. Die haben beide kein Limit. Am besten ist aber Wikimedia Commons, wie gesagt. Bleibt auf Garantie für immer online, kannst soviel hochladen wie du willst und der Rest der Menschheit hat auch noch was davon.

Du hast 200 Bilder auf fickr? Zeigen!


----------



## il fenomeno

gibts bei deinen genannten alternativen auch das bekannte albenprinzip mit thumbnails usw? 
ps:die 200 bilder werde ich noch sämtlich präsentieren, doch erst in bälde.


----------



## erbse

Mit Verspätung, doch deine Frage ging mir glatt durch die Lappen. Du wirst mir verzeihen müssen.


Ja, Albenprinzip par excellence, überall. Nimm Wiki. Daran wirst du am meisten Freude haben. Lade dir noch das kleine Programm Commonist (paradox: no Commies inside!) herunter und das geht alles ganz flott und bequem.

Was haben denn die 200 Aufnahmen zum Motiv? Einfach mal grob umreißen. Spann uns nicht wieder so auf die Folter wie mit dem Kunstwerk, bitte!


----------



## il fenomeno

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36223780&postcount=192

kein hexenwerk, nur bodenständige stadtaufnahmen. werde den thread aber bald mal launchen, auch wenn das projekt noch mitten in arbeit ist.


----------



## erbse

Verstehe. Dachte das wären unabhängige Vorhaben. Ganz große Vorfreude jedenfalls.


----------



## thun

Gibt es eigentlich irgend eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Aufnahmen auf einmal auf einen Hoster hochzuladen und mir die BBcodes gleich mitausspuckt, so dass ich die nur noch einmal ins Forum kopieren muss? Bin irgendwie zu faul, das einzeln per Hand zu machen...


----------



## erbse

^ Das geht u.a. bei Photobucket :yes:


Aber auch bei andern Hostern dauert das nicht lang - einfach mal die leeren [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] Tags einmal in den Beitrag packen, beliebig oft kopieren und dann jeweils die Links da rein.
Dauert auch nicht länger, als wenn man sich gleich die kompletten Links ausspucken lässt.

Aber wie gesagt, die kannst du dir eigentlich bei den meisten Anbietern gleich mit ausgeben lassen.


----------



## thun

Danke. Allerdings hab ich eher an sowas gedacht, dass ich ein Album anlege und dann mit einem Klick die Codes für ALLE Fotos bekomme.


----------



## erbse

Grundgütiger, die Faulheit in diesem Forum ist schlicht grenzenlos hno:


----------



## Schnitzel

:lol:


----------



## thun

Warum denn? technisch sollte sowas doch gar kein Problem sein. Dann bleibt mir auch wesentlich mehr Zeit, mich wirklich sinnvollem zu widmen statt dummer Links zu kopieren.


----------



## il fenomeno

wir können einen mann zum mond schiessen, aber keinen fotos hoster erfinden, der alle codes gleichzeitig ausspuckt. hno:


----------



## Schnitzel

Es gibt da eine recht unbekannte Website, die deinem Wunsch entsprechen könnte. Es handelt sich hierbei um IMAGESHACK :|

Ganz einfach auf der Startseite auf "browse" gehen und statt einer Bilddatei eben deine über 9.000 Bilder markieren. "Start upload" clicken und warten bis alles hochgeladen ist.
Rechts unten siehst du dann einen Kasten, in dem du statt direct links eben BB-code angibst und schon kannste mit copy alle Fotos mit jeweils den img-tags rauskopieren.


----------



## thun

Perfekt, sowas such ich. Danke, Mittagessen. ;-)


----------



## Max BGF

*Nachdenken*



Neustaedter said:


> I think if You use and show photographs take by an another photographer, You have to say it. I found some photographs which are my property in Your reply. It isn´t correct. hno:


Bin selbst auch Opfer geworden:


Max BGF said:


> *Left: Scala (Retail & Office) / Right: Kunstmuseum (Municipal Art Museum)* - full res
> 
> Last edited by erbse; July 31st, 2009 at 07:57 AM.


 (stört mich nicht wirklich, nur das Prinzip, s.u.)

Ich bin auch wegen sowas Freund des Hotlinkens, ganz einfach weil der Urheber/Originaleinsteller dabei weiterhin die Kontrolle behält. Will er es nicht (mehr) hotgelinkt haben, stehen ihm dafür technische Lösungen offen. Drum habe ich das il fenomeno abgeluchste Bild auch in meinem Webspace abgelegt, wo ich es bei Bedarf anders als in einem der öffentlichen Bilderhostbereiche schnell entfernen kann.

Dieses "Ich klau ein Bild, bin aber kein Bilderdieb, weil ich es auf Imageshack oder so abgelegt habe", ist doch bei genauerem Hinsehen entgegen der Intention - meinetwegen durch Abmahnhuren motiviert.

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, wo solches Ablegen fremder Bilder in Ordnung ist, aber bei z.B. fotocommunity-Bildern darf das bezweifelt werden.


----------



## erbse

Gut. Jetzt ist mir aber deine Aussage entgangen. Sollen wir kein Fremdmaterial mehr verwenden? :dunno:
Das Bild war eben zu groß für einen Startbeitrag. Dachte auch, es wäre deins, stand ja nichts da.


(Wegen Schwabenthread: Bitte unbedingt fortführen! Den hatte ich fast vergessen.)


----------



## Max BGF

Ich wollt´s auch gar nicht so konkret machen, eher als Denkanstoß in jedwede Richtung bzw. mit offenem Ausgang und leicht filosofischem Charakter.

Fremdmaterial ist i.O., aber nicht entreißen, sondern darauf verweisen, sprich hotlinken. Wäre nach meinem Gutdünken die Wahl des gesunden Menschenverstands, der Höflichkeit und des Respekts. Habe aber keine Mission, war nur ein Gedanke, der bei der Gelegenheit mal rauswollte. Im Grunde ist es mir egal.


Zu meinem Bild (ja, meins und ohne copyrightanspruch o.ä.), da hat mich nicht gestört, daß es jetzt irgendwo für alle Zeiten öffentlich liegt, sondern, daß es einfach so verkleinert wurde. Nicht weil ich finde, daß meine Bilder gar nicht groß genug sein können, sondern weil ich mir was bei der Größe gedacht habe. Als Micro-P befolge ich grundsätzlich die Regel _"so klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig_". Entsprechend zeigen meine Fotobeiträge meist 800 und 1024, selten 1280-Format. 

Hier aber doch einmal, weil ich in erster Linie den kleinen Schloßplatz und nicht die Fassaden zeigen wollte. Platzsituation und Leben gehen in dem Fall aber bei 800er Auflösung komplett unter, nur noch die Fassaden sind deutlich. Und angesichts des regen Zuspruchs (auf das Dornier-Museum hat noch nicht einer geantwortet) wird sich keiner der Daherverlaufenen auch noch die Mühe eines Full-res-Klicks antun.

Aber nix für Ungut


----------



## il fenomeno

interessante denkanstöße. welches bild hast du mir abgeluchst @max? (interesse, kein tadel).

ich hätte prinzipiell keine bedenken dabei, wenn jemand meine bilder auf seiner festplatte speichert. oft geht es ja auch um archivierung. ich habe schon manch schönes bild wieder im datenhimmel verschwinden sehen und bin froh, es noch immer beizeiten betrachten zu können. anders sieht es aus, wenn sie wieder anderswo upgeloadet werden. oft macht man fotos ja auch, um sie einem bestimmten kreis zuzuführen, den man damit bevorzugen will. 
eine schweinerei ist es übrigens dann, wenn jemand anders mit deinem bildmaterial geld einheimst.


----------



## Max BGF

Dieses. Dreist=Fett


Max BGF said:


> Und noch ein ebensolches Wohnbeispiel *aus meinem Fundus*:
> 
> Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen_Wohnanlage_*byMaxBGF*.jpg


----------



## derUlukai

interessante ansätze hier, aber bilder aus dem daf zu hotlinken hab ich mich beispielsweise noch nicht getraut.. dann doch lieber bei nem imagehoster spiegeln, so entsteht dem ursprungshoster zumindest kein unerwünschter traffic. und bilder die jemand öffentlich einsehbar ins internet gestellt hat, sollten meiner auffassung nach sowieso zur freien verbreitung und bearbeitung verfügbar sein, solange es halt im nichtkommerziellen rahmen bleibt.


----------



## erbse

derUlukai said:


> dann doch lieber bei nem imagehoster spiegeln, so entsteht dem ursprungshoster zumindest kein unerwünschter traffic


Was der Hauptgrund ist, warum ich nicht gerne Hotlinking sehe. Zumal viele solcher Bildlinks schnell tot sind.
Die ganzen Kreuzchen will keiner sehen.
Quelle muss aber als Link drunter, damit es im Originalzusammenhang auffindbar bleibt. Das ist nicht nur von rechtlicher Seite sicherer, sondern auch wesentlich nutzerfreundlicher.



> und bilder die jemand öffentlich einsehbar ins internet gestellt hat, sollten meiner auffassung nach sowieso zur freien verbreitung und bearbeitung verfügbar sein, solange es halt im nichtkommerziellen rahmen bleibt.


Das sehe ich ganz genauso und frage mich, warum nicht längst eine Klausel entstanden ist, die eben jenes festlegt. Solange die Quellenangabe ordnungsgemäß erfolgt, muss es einfach möglich sein, externe Bilder zur Dokumentation etc. einbinden zu lassen.

Besonders lächerlich wird es, wenn Stadtarchive & Konsorten bei Uraltmaterial (wie Postkarten aus dem 19. Jh.) allen Ernstes noch irgendwelche Urheberrechte einfordern. 70 Jahre nach dem Tod des Urhebers sind sämtliche Urheberrechte an dem Material erloschen, das sollten diese Leute mal begreifen.
Zumal das Urheberrecht immer nachgewiesen werden muss, d.h. dass jene Archive dann mindestens noch die Originalnegative bzw. eine Urkunde des eigtl. Urhebers oder von dessen Erben besitzen müssten. Das ergäbe einen gigantischen Aktenberg. Das kann man eigtl. fast grundsätzlich ausschließen.

Also: Für freien (aber geregelten) Datenverkehr im Internet!


----------



## erbse

Hinweis: Wikimedia Commons, den besten Uploadanbieter überhaupt, in die Liste mit aufgenommen. Für komfortablen Upload vieler Bilder empfiehlt sich das Werkzeug Commonist.


----------



## Kampflamm

Wie kriege ich bei fickr die Hotlinks für meine Bilder schnell und einfach?


----------



## il fenomeno

rechtsklick grafikadresse kopieren?


----------



## Kampflamm

Dafür muss ich aber erst immer auf die Bilder klicken. Gibt es da vielleicht eine schnellere Möglichkeit? Bei Tinypic stehen ja immer verschiedene Links nach dem Hochladen.


----------



## YinWang54

This is a good post,i like it very much,i hope that you can creat more post like this.best wishes.


----------



## erbse

Hier gibt es nochmal die Instruktionen, wie flickr-Fotos mit Quelle zu versehen sind: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367395

Bei anderen Seiten (etwa fotocommunity.de, Wikipedia) bitte die URL aus der Adresszeile kopieren - und zwar von jener Seite, auf der das Bild angezeigt wird.
Wenn gefordert, auch mit Autor des Bildes.

Beispiel:









Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:NB-Treptower-Tor-11-IV-2007-071.jpg (Botaurus stellaris)


----------



## Wiker 98

Wie schon geschrieben:

Meine bisherigen Bilder in den beiden Kiel-Threads

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776970&page=23

sowie 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76973217#post76973217

sind nicht annähernd wie "im Original" 
-teilweise mit ausgefransten Rändern und sehr viele wiederum mit komischen Moirees -aber nicht auf meinem PC, sondern erst nach dem Runterladen für´s Forum!

Habe übrigens 600x800 Auflösung gewählt, da das hier jemand empfohlen hat.


----------



## Kampflamm

Speicherst du die Bilder auch mit der Größe 800x600 ab oder klickst du einfach beim Hochladen, dass die Bilder diese Große erhalten sollen? Kann dann ja sein, dass sie automatisch verkleinert werden was zu Treppeneffekten und ähnlichem führt.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Sieht nach automatischer Bild-Hocladungs-verkleinerungs-unfall aus. Skalier die Bilder vor dem Hochladen auf 800x600. Wenn du kein enstprechendes programm hast, welches zufriedenstellende ergebnisse liefert und keines Kaufen möchtest, dann nimm GIMP.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/GIMP-32-Bit_12992070.html


----------



## erbse

Um einfach nur die Größe vieler Bilder zu verändern, ist ein Programm wie Photo Resizer aber praktischer.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/FastStone-Photo-Resizer_32145565.html


----------



## thun

IrfanView ist mit der Batch-Bearbeitung auch eine zufriedenstellende, schnelle Alternative.


----------



## Wiker 98

*Vor* dem Hochladen verkleinern, ach so!!

Danke Euch.

Kenne mich damit halt null aus.

Bisher nur bei Ebay Bilder runtergeladen, und da ist´s ja wurst.

Blöd ist allerdings, das sich der Aufwand dadurch erheblich vergrössert.

Ich werd´s für die nächsten Bilder mal probieren und hoffe, der Aufwand ist nicht zu gross.

(Hatte ja heute früh in den beiden Kiel-Freds insgesamt ca. 100 Bilder eingestellt -da wär´s wohl ne langwierige Sache gewesen...?!)

Ich weiss allerdings auch noch nicht, wie ich sie von dort zu http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/ bekomme -alle nochmal auf meinem PC verkleinert abspeichern??

Edit: Habe mir diesen FastStone Foto Resizer runtergeladen und auch kein Problem, da meine Bilder aufzurufen.
Habe aber nun lange und verzweifelt vergeblich gesucht, wie ich dort ein Foto verkleinern kann.

Habe auch schon Bilder von dort in nen Ordner auf meinem Rechner geladen. Aber alles kam immer im originalen Format raus!

Muss ich da vorher einfach jpeg, gif oder so auswählen und habe dadurch ggf. ein kleineres Format? Wohl nicht?

Also, wo mach ich das in dem Programm?

Leider finde ich dort nirgendwo, ne Möglichkeit, die Pixelzahl zu verkleinern oder die Bildgrösse in MB oder so.

Steht nirgendwo oder ich hab Augen auf den Tomaten....?!


----------



## Wiker 98

Bitte Euch nochmals um Hilfe -ist doch nur noch eine einfache Frage:

*An welcher Stelle genau kann ich bei fotos-hochladen.net die Bilder verkleinern??*

Bin wirklich alles x-mal durchlaufen, habe von dort Fotos geholt usw. -nur finde ich ausgerechnet diese wesentlichste Funktion der Seite nicht -wo ist das??


----------



## il fenomeno

in der leiste "foto nicht skalieren" die gewünschte größe auswählen, zb 1024x768. wohl heringe auf den augen.


----------



## Schaps

Wiker
Das geht auch ganz einfach mit dem stinknormalen Microsoft Paint. Einfach auf "Größe ändern" und dann jedes Bild einzeln auf 1024 Pixel begrenzen.


----------



## erbse

^ Das sieht aber schlimm aus. Wie gesagt, einfach tinypic.com, flickr.com oder photobucket.com benutzen, da ist alles vor Ort.


----------



## Wiker 98

Sorry, aber fotos-hochladen geht nicht mehr wie bisher, sodass ich nicht mal mehr wie bisher skaliert hochgeladen posten kann (wollte ich ja auch nicht mehr, aber das war wenigstens noch mega-einfach).

Und 2-3 der anderen Programme sind mir bisher auch zu kompliziert. Habe nach über 1 Stunde erstmal aufgegeben. Demnächst ein neuer Versuch.

Vllt wird´s ne Kombi aus Gimp und flickr.com.

Ich hätt´s mir nur einfacher/schneller gewünscht als so, aber okay, werd mich vllt dran gewöhnen.

Meine Englischkenntnisse halten sich übrigens in Grenzen!


----------



## erbse

TinyPic und Flickr sind doch auch auf Deutsch. Und mit "Resize" veränderst du die Größe eines Bildes.


----------



## thun

IrfanView ist auch auf Deutsch, eine Anleitung lässt sich ergooglen.


----------

